# Your Username Is.... INTERESTING....



## mstar

How did you get the idea for your username??


----------



## Tristan

Maybe not so interesting for me. My name  Although I think when I first joined someone thought I got the username from the Wagner opera, but that _is_ where my parents got the idea to name me that.

And part of me was considering using my nickname "Triscuit" 

So where does yours come from?


----------



## Mahlerian

I don't know, actually.
<--- Maybe this guy does.


----------



## mstar

Tristan said:


> Maybe not so interesting for me. My name Although I think when I first joined someone thought I got the username from the Wagner opera, but that _is_ where my parents got the idea to name me that.
> 
> And part of me was considering using my nickname "Triscuit"
> 
> So where does yours come from?


Assuming that's directed towards me,  my username is the first letter of my name, with the "star" part coming spontaneously from my sister a while ago after we were trying to come up with a nickname for an online registration of some sort.

So it stuck.


----------



## mstar

Mahlerian said:


> I don't know, actually.
> <--- Maybe this guy does.


Don't worry, I know how you feel.... I am, after all, something of a Tchaikovskian.  (And you'd think it would be Rachmaninov....) :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I remember, when I signed up, being asked for a username and having my brain freeze. All I could think of is how my cat sees me. He has bonded with my wife, but he doesn't know what my function is except that I'm the one who feeds him and takes care of his daily requirements. 

Maybe it's a metaphor for how I fit into this world: many people see me as loyal, dependable, all those Boy Scout motto things, but they don't really know what I'm all about. 

Hence, Manxfeeder. But I think the name does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## deggial

I am of course *mysterious and slightly ominous*  or not. It's a tribute to the band that made me think that if I gave opera a try I might just like it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My name is an alias/title of occupation. In Finnish, which represents my heritage. So, it's doubly cool.


----------



## Taggart

Our dog was named after my avatar and I thought it sounded


----------



## Vesteralen

I picked it because it says nothing about me other than that I like a particular place on the map.


----------



## Ingélou

I wanted a name that reflected the fact that I didn't know much about classical music, but was ready to learn. I chose *Ingénue* because it is the French for 'naive' and I am a Francophile. It was also obviously feminine (I thought) - though several posters addressed me as 'he', 'dude' etc, so maybe it _isn't _obvious that classical music buffs know French.

The downside is that people think I mean Ingénue in a dramatic sense, when she's usually a young girl, so I have to keep yelling out, 'Hey everyone, I'm *62* and *proud*!' :lol:

Still, it's been a good choice as so many wise TC-ers have been only too happy to teach me - thank you for that! :tiphat:

One thing I do wish is that I'd been able to put an acute accent on my name when it's displayed, as I get the choice to do when I type in _Ingénue_ now. We couldn't figure it out at the time...


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> One thing I do wish is that I'd been able to put an acute accent on my name when it's displayed, as I get the choice to do when I type in _Ingénue_ now. We couldn't figure it out at the time...


Yes, that would have been a cute accent. .......dude.


----------



## Wicked_one

I had a girlfriend who told me: "you're not a bad person, just a wicked one!". Then she went to the seaside and sent me a photo with her writing Wicked One in the wet sand. 

So I kept this name ever since, even though we're not together anymore.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My name is an alias/title of occupation.


I thought it had a specific meaning - at least it does when you Google it. Does that mean your occupation is 'piper' (or even 'player of bagpipes'?)

Oh, and mine is one of the clan names I'm entitled to bear.


----------



## Ingélou

MacLeod said:


> I thought it had a specific meaning - at least it does when you Google it. Does that mean your occupation is 'piper' (or even 'player of bagpipes'?)
> 
> Oh, and mine is one of the clan names I'm entitled to bear.


The MacLeod (original) was the Viking Lord of the northern part of Skye. Taggart's ancestor was his henchman... 
So - may we be of service? :lol:


----------



## Winterreisender

When I made my account I was obsessing over Schubert lieder. I suppose the name also says a little bit about me in that I like winter, and I like travelling.


----------



## Nereffid

I was trying to think of something *differen*t.


----------



## Vesteralen

Nereffid said:


> I was trying to think of something *differen*t.









.........................................!


----------



## Pantheon

> I wanted a name that reflected the fact that I didn't know much about classical music, but was ready to learn. I chose Ingénue because it is the French for 'naive' and I am a Francophile. It was also obviously feminine (I thought) - though several posters addressed me as 'he', 'dude' etc, so maybe it isn't obvious that classical music buffs know French.


You reminded me of Voltaire's l'Ingénu, an interesting and satirical work 
Sounds great in a feminine version, I can assure you !

As for Pantheon... I don't know. I wanted a name that beginned with P as it's the first letter of my surname. I also wanted a name that reflected a certain love of art and divinity in art. The Pantheon is also a famous monument in Paris, which is a place I would like to go and visit (Yes I know it is ridiculous that I have not visited Paris yet even though I only live about 3 hours by train away from it..).


----------



## hreichgott

I like to keep my online interactions as honest and true to life as possible, so I usually use my real name online.
I'm glad we are past the days of 8-char limits on usernames. I used to be hreichgo everywhere


----------



## Garlic

Mine doesn't mean anything, it's just the first word I thought of when I registered. I've always struggled with coming up with usernames. I wish I'd called myself Knoblauch, it's a much better name.


----------



## Art Rock

For the first 7 years on the internet I was Dragon Phoenix, a name I got from a Chinese restaurant we had dinner the night before I first had to register somewhere.

In 2006, when I decided that I wanted to try my hand on making a blog about visual art and music, I came up with Art Rock. And that stuck with me.


----------



## Cheyenne

I've been called a great many different things in my days... Raptor, from when I was infatuated with dinosaurs; (Volcanic/Infernal) Doomfire, and later Dumbfire, in reference to a playing card (how cheerful!); Mask of Corruption, alluding to an antiquated toy; Harmonica, referencing the Man with a Harmonica from _Once Upon a Time in the West_; Twinkle Toes, among my real-life nicknames; _Mater Suspiriorum_, as De Quincey once named one of the strange creatured he met in his Opium-induced dreams; Rachel's Orphan, referencing not only the biblical Rachel but also the ending of Moby-Dick; and (Chronicler of) Ancient Sunlight, referencing the novel by Henry Williamson..

And here, I opted to go with something simple. Here's my theme, from one of the movies mentioned earlier:






:lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

I wanted my username to be simply "Felix" but TC wouldn't accept it!

Instead I thought I'd nod to Mr. Tolkein and throw a "k" in there to make it personal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cheyenne said:


> I've been called a great many different things in my days... Raptor, from when I was infatuated with dinosaurs; (Volcanic/Infernal) Doomfire, and later Dumbfire, in reference to a playing card (how cheerful!); Mask of Corruption, alluding to an antiquated toy; Harmonica, referencing the Man with a Harmonica from _Once Upon a Time in the West_; Twinkle Toes, among my real-life nicknames; _Mater Suspiriorum_, as De Quincey once named one of the strange creatured he met in his Opium-induced dreams; Rachel's Orphan, referencing not only the biblical Rachel but also the ending of Moby-Dick; and (Chronicler of) Ancient Sunlight, referencing the novel by Henry Williamson..
> 
> And here, I opted to go with something simple. Here's my theme, from one of the movies mentioned earlier:


What do you know? Now we have a frame of reference. :tiphat: That is a dark but compelling movie, with one of the most interesting noneventful beginnings I've seen with an almost Varese-ian accompaniment. And Claudia Cardinale's theme is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Ravndal

Ravndal is my last name. My first is Eivind.


----------



## TresPicos

I got my username from a sombrero...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravndal said:


> Ravndal is my last name. My first is Eivind.


Really? That caught me by surprise. I thought your username was a wordplay on the place elves live in Lord of the Rings.  It just goes to show, you can't assume anything.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Thought it was cool at the time, now it's just a mouthful.


----------



## Itullian

Guess.............


----------



## Ravndal

Manxfeeder said:


> Really? That caught me by surprise. I thought your username was a wordplay on the place elves live in Lord of the Rings.  It just goes to show, you can't assume anything.


That made me smile! I'm quite adventurous, you see... Rivendale/Ravndal. My last name directly translated is "Ravendale" actually.


----------



## BurningDesire

at the time I selected this pseudonym, I was playing alot of Team Fortress 2, and I enjoyed playing as the pyro class, and I wanted a somewhat-feminine-though-I-suppose-androgynous-when-you-get-down-to-it screenname that fit with the pyro class, and it may have been a lyric from the Jimi Hendrix tune Fire that was the spark that ignited this idea :3

Since then I have found it to be a very aesthetically pleasing moniker for myself, and so I use it in many places online.


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> Assuming that's directed towards me,  my username is the first letter of my name, with the "star" part coming spontaneously from my sister a while ago after we were trying to come up with a nickname for an online registration of some sort.
> 
> So it stuck.


Mstar I thought you were using an abbreviation for 'morning star' which is of course the planet Venus which also happens to be the Roman goddess whose functions encompassed love, beauty, sex, fertility and prosperity. And imo was superior to the Greek version Aphrodite.


----------



## mstar

Andante said:


> Mstar I thought you were using an abbreviation for 'morning star' which is of course the planet Venus which also happens to be the Roman goddess whose functions encompassed love, beauty, sex, fertility and prosperity. And imo was superior to the Greek version Aphrodite.
> 
> View attachment 25633


So did a few other people. That works too, though. My username's alter-ego. :lol:


----------



## Kleinzeit

For a teen, it was a just a whopper; later, it's become a bio.

Books, how do they work?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

As myself? Honestly? I don't know... What can I say? This is the internet afterall...


----------



## aleazk

Nereffid said:


> I was trying to think of something *differen*t.


OMG!, I can't believe I didn't notice that before!!. 
I feel like an idio.t.

---------------------------------------------

Mine is just the first three letters of my name (ale), followed by the first three letters of my surname (azk).


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> OMG!, I can't believe I didn't notice that before!!.
> I feel like an idio.t.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Mine is just the first three letters of my name (ale), followed by the first three letters of my surname (azk).


'Ve been waiting for that one, Ale-azk.  So.... *How do you pronounce that??* :lol:


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> 'Ve been waiting for that one, Ale-azk.  So.... *How do you pronounce that??* :lol:


Well, in the same way you pronounce Alex or Alexander, I guess. As for the surname, I'm not tellin' .


----------



## SimonNZ

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 25635
> 
> 
> For a teen, it was a just a whopper; later, it's become a bio.
> 
> Books, how do they work?


I used to say that I was William G. from Hoban's Turtle Diary. Its been a while since I've read it but I may well still say that. And one of my oldest friends says she's Neaera H. from the same book. No, we've never hooked up, but then William G and Neaera H never hooked up either (spoiler alert).

My irl name is in fact Simon, someone had already taken that and the extra NZ was the first variation that worked, its not because I'm some super patriotic flag-wavey type.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ich spiele Klavier, ich bin Klavierspieler.


----------



## aleazk

Klavierspieler said:


> Ich spiele Klavier, ich bin Klavierspieler.


"Der Klavierspieler", ein Film von Roman Polanski, mit Adrien Brody.


----------



## Celloman

Well, I play cello and I'm a man, so I thought.......Celloman! No brainer.


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> I was trying to think of something *differen*t.


Thank god you dropped the 't'. Does anyone else suffer from the compulsion to "read aloud in their head", leading to brain-trip when encountering letter combinations that are unpronounceable?

Like....'aleazk', for example!



aleazk said:


> Mine is just the first three letters of my name (ale), followed by the first three letters of my surname (azk).


'Azk'...presumably short for Azkaban???


----------



## violadude

Celloman said:


> Well, I play cello and I'm a man, so I thought.......Celloman! No brainer.


Great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## brotagonist

bro+protagonist=a male protagonist


----------



## aleazk

MacLeod said:


> Thank god you dropped the 't'. Does anyone else suffer from the compulsion to "read aloud in their head", leading to brain-trip when encountering letter combinations that are unpronounceable?
> 
> Like....'aleazk', for example!
> 
> 'Azk'...presumably short for Azkaban???


Say that to @mmsbls... at least my username has vowels!.

And you can use the pronunciation button in the google translator. 

http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT#en/es/aleazk

(the little speaker)


----------



## Kleinzeit

SimonNZ said:


> I used to say that I was William G. from Hoban's Turtle Diary. Its been a while since I've read it but I may well still say that. And one of my oldest friends says she's Neaera H. from the same book. No, we've never hooked up, but then William G and Neaera H never hooked up either (spoiler alert).


Well, if you're dream-casting yourself, you could do worse.....


----------



## brianvds

Mine's self-explanatory: a humourous picture found on the web. 

Hasta la vista, baby.


----------



## BurningDesire

brotagonist said:


> bro+protagonist=a male protagonist


I thought it stood for broth-antagonist. Like you're protesting liquids for cooking meats in


----------



## mmsbls

aleazk said:


> Say that to @mmsbls... at least my username has vowels!.


What? You can't pronounce that? My username is the same one I've used for many dozens of accounts over the past 30 years. Because of that it's easy for me to remember. The first "m" stands for my first name, and some other letters do not stand for anything.

If I were re-registering, I would select a different name. To be honest this is the first forum I've ever joined, and I did not expect that I would enjoy it or participate nearly as much as I have.


----------



## mstar

mmsbls said:


> What? You can't pronounce that? My username is the same one I've used for many dozens of accounts over the past 30 years. Because of that it's easy for me to remember. The first "m" stands for my first name, and some other letters do not stand for anything.
> 
> If I were re-registering, I would select a different name. To be honest this is the first forum I've ever joined, and I did not expect that I would enjoy it or participate nearly as much as I have.


Honestly, I have really been waiting for that one.... You and Hilltroll72. 

First forum! And now you're a *SUPER-MOD!!* Yay, woo-hoo! (Insert party smiley here....)


----------



## Forte

I don't know why Italians say the things they do


----------



## mstar

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> My username is the same one I've used for many dozens of accounts over the past 30 years. To be honest this is the first forum I've ever joined, and I did not expect that I would enjoy it or participate nearly as much as I have.


I don't understand ?? you have been using on line forums for 30 years and TC was the first one you joined.


----------



## mmsbls

Andante said:


> I don't understand ?? you have been using on line forums for 30 years and TC was the first one you joined.


No, I have had computer accounts for over 30 years.


----------



## brotagonist

BurningDesire said:


> I thought it stood for broth-antagonist. Like you're protesting liquids for cooking meats in


I didn't recognize you without your horns and with the new hairdo 

There's no H in brotagonist and if there were, it would be broth+agonist. An agonist is the opposite of an antagonist, ie., it is a chemical that binds, so then it would likely be some sort of thickening agent ;-) But, no, my handle comes not from chemistry or the kitchen, but from literature. The protagonist is the leading character in a novel or short story


----------



## drpraetorus

Dr. Praetorius is a wonderful villain from my favorite movie, The Bride of Frankenstein. Michael Praetorius is a very important late renaissance composer. However, I must admit to identifying more with the Creature (Mary Shelly never called him a monster). Some day I'll go one the explain your avatar thread and say why.


----------



## Couchie

I just used my real name is all


----------



## Guest

drpraetorus said:


> Dr. Praetorius is a wonderful villain from my favorite movie, The Bride of Frankenstein. Michael Praetorius is a very important late renaissance composer. However, I must admit to identifying more with the Creature (Mary Shelly never called him a monster). Some day I'll go one the explain your avatar thread and say why.


I must say that I was sorely disappointed when I saw _Bride of Frankenstein _for the first time: too much comedy for my taste. But I've seen Ernest Thesiger in several other movies and he's great. Have you also seen _The Old Dark House_?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> "Der Klavierspieler", ein Film von Roman Polanski, mit Adrien Brody.


Incredible movie!


----------



## Chrythes

I was trying to come up with a name that would suit a non existing philosopher. Maybe one day he might emerge.


----------



## jani

MacLeod said:


> I thought it had a specific meaning - at least it does when you Google it. Does that mean your occupation is 'piper' (or even 'player of bagpipes'?)
> 
> Oh, and mine is one of the clan names I'm entitled to bear.


Her name is username is Finnish and it stands for flutist.


----------



## Forte

mstar said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


The use of the word "forte" in music comes from Italy if I'm not terribly wrong.


----------



## Guest

Forte said:


> The use of the word "forte" in music comes from Italy if I'm not terribly wrong.


It means don't speed.......


----------



## Ryan

Because ryan seacrest inspired me to do a course in hairdressing, I never did it as a career or any paid work but it's a skill I like to have under my belt to fall back on if I fail to achieve landing my dream job as a customer services manager at Ryanair


----------



## Pennypacker

Cosmo Kramer AKA Assman AKA Dr. Martin Van Nostrand AKA H.E. Pennypacker


----------



## Rehydration

My username came from the very outer reaches of my subconscious. I decided to use it.


----------



## PetrB

Since I am both lazy and have some half-baked notion of being accountable, I just used my first name and the initial of my last.
Simples.

I await the forum which has a rule where you cannot change either your screen name or your avatar for as long as you are a member.


----------



## juergen

PetrB said:


> Since I am both lazy and have some half-baked notion of being accountable, I just used my first name and the initial of my last.


I'm lazier than you. Too lazy to write the initial of my last name.


----------



## mstar

juergen said:


> I'm lazier than you. Too lazy to write the initial of my last name.


Come, come - I'm the laziest of all you. *I don't even say my first name.*


----------



## PetrB

juergen said:


> I'm lazier than you. Too lazy to write the initial of my last name.


You're already at seven letters: Mine, including last name initial, only five


----------



## mstar

PetrB said:


> You're already at seven letters: Mine, including last name initial, only five


Too bad - mine is *4.* :lol:

Too lazy to count.... :lol:


----------



## Prodromides

I appropriated the surname of a French composer - Jean Prodromides.










Mr. Prodromides represents my two hobbies, soundtracks and 20th century 'absolute' music.
Prodromides is similarly 'obscure' within both areas! Many soundtrack collectors are unware of the film music by Prodromides because he did not score any Hollywood blockbusters and his scores are basically pre-1975.
The operas, ballets, stage works and orchestral compositions by Prodromides are likewise not generally known amongst the TC membership (half his albums remain on vinyl LP and have not been re-issued onto CDs, the ones the _did_ get released on CD are out-of-print items & not easy to find).


----------



## kv466

For some, especially here, it could be a no-brainer but it's actually not. It is and it isn't.

I've had this same 'screen name' since AOL came out or at least since I got it in '96, maybe '95; not sure. At the time I reckon it must have been one of my favorite pieces and I liked the way it looked and so I chose it and basically it has followed me around ever since. I get frustrated when I find it in use on some site I want to use it on and such was the case when I came here. Although it was probably something I did wrong because after a little while, Krummie was able to change me to my preferred name.

I still love the piece and always will but it is by no means my favorite.


----------



## mstar

kv466 said:


> For some, especially here, it could be a no-brainer but it's actually not. It is and it isn't.
> 
> I've had this same 'screen name' since AOL came out or at least since I got it in '96, maybe '95; not sure. At the time I reckon it must have been one of my favorite pieces and I liked the way it looked and so I chose it and basically it has followed me around ever since. I get frustrated when I find it in use on some site I want to use it on and such was the case when I came here. Although it was probably something I did wrong because after a little while, Krummie was able to change me to my preferred name.
> 
> I still love the piece and always will but it is by no means my favorite.


I suppose I know how you feel. Rachmaninov is by no means my favorite composer.


----------



## Pantheon

mstar said:


> I suppose I know how you feel. Rachmaninov is by no means my favorite composer.


Shock horror ! :O We have one thing less in common now !


----------



## Musician

'Musician', something familiar for this site...I assume...:tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong

Representative of two things that have always been with me and the rest of the world - the moon and music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

As user-names go, mine's _not_ really interesting... but there *is* a story behind it...

See here.


----------



## moody

Andante said:


> It means don't speed.......


It means "loud" surely, or is this your well known sense of humour ?


----------



## julianoq

My nickname is a composition of my first name Juliano (a "brazilian" version of the italian Giulianno) and the first letter of my surname. As also happens in my work (since I work mostly with americans) most people here thinks my name is Julian, but I am already used to it :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

julianoq said:


> As also happens in my work (since I work mostly with americans) most people here thinks my name is Julian, but I am already used to it :tiphat:


Yeah, I thought your name was Julian O. Q. Oh, well, have patience with us Americans.


----------



## mstar

Pantheon said:


> Shock horror ! :O We have one thing less in common now !


Well, the truth is that I do not HAVE a favorite composer.... 

Heheheee sneaky mstar....


----------



## Rhombic

I have usually been called Eddygp in forums, but after becoming administrator in a composition forum, I changed my name to Rhombic, with a rhomboid avatar.


----------



## BlackDahlia

A song off a Porcupine Tree album is titled "Black Dahlia".
I'm a big fan of the group Porcupine Tree and it's founding member Steven Wilson.

I'd known for years about the gruesome 1947 murder of Elizabeth Short, but it didn't really leave an impression on me besides being very creeped out. I researched the details of the Black Dahlia murder after I learned of the PT song, and saw some similarities to my own life. This poor young woman had no true guidance in life; a lost soul trying to find happiness without knowing what she actually needed (and less, how to get it)

I can't help but think I could have had a similar ultimate fate had I made different choices in life. I've always been a lost soul too, but lucky enough to recognise a sign or the rare offer of help along the road.

That, and that I wear mostly black all the time!


----------



## ArtMusic

Mine is _ArtMusic_ - need I say anymore?


----------



## senza sordino

I am a string player with something to say, senza sordino, without mute.


----------



## Flamme

Interesting austrian band...


----------



## Sid James

*Sid James* is one of my favourite comedy actors, and there is a classical connection, he played a role in the film _The Lavender Hill Mob_, which was scored by Les Six member Georges Auric. Below a still from the film, L to R: Stanley Holloway, Alec Guiness, Alfie Bass and yours truly - all ogling a souvenir of the Eiffel Tower made of pure gold, the film is a variation on the heist theme, a bit like a 1950's version of Oceans 11. A very young Audrey Hepburn plays a cameo in it too!


----------



## Sid James

BurningDesire said:


> at the time I selected this pseudonym, I was playing alot of Team Fortress 2, and I enjoyed playing as the pyro class, and I wanted a somewhat-feminine-though-I-suppose-androgynous-when-you-get-down-to-it screenname that fit with the pyro class, and it may have been a lyric from the Jimi Hendrix tune Fire that was the spark that ignited this idea :3
> 
> Since then I have found it to be a very aesthetically pleasing moniker for myself, and so I use it in many places online.


Reminds me of some lyrics from That Old Black Magic. A big hit of the 1940's, Ol' Blue Eyes and Ella among many others sang it:

_That old black magic has me in its spell, that old black magic that you weave so well.
Those icy fingers up and down my spine
That same old witchcraft when your eyes meet mine.
The same old tingle that I feel inside, and then that elevator starts its ride
And down and down I go, round and round I go, like a leaf that's caught in the tide.
I should stay away, but what can I do?
I hear your name and I'm aflame
Aflame with such a *burning desire* that only your kiss can put out the fire.
For you're the lover I have waited for, the mate that fate had me created for.
And every time your lips meet mine, darling, down and down I go, round and round I go
In a spin, loving the spin I'm in, under that old black magic called love._


----------



## Cadenza

From the dictionary: a free rhythmic style, often allowing for virtuosic display.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I thought this a username which would be nicely inconspicuous amongst you Earth people


----------



## Blake

The volcano that destroyed the city of Pompeii. Pretty charming, eh?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I had to vote "Other." Years ago my boss hired a second Paul. It got confusing pretty quick so one day he pointed to me and said, "you are Tall Paul," then pointed to the other Paul and said, "You are Small Paul." I am 6'1". The other Paul was barely 5'. Anyway, I was joining a different form years ago and couldn't think of a username so used TallPaul. I finally came up with a different username that I use on you tube and on a forum for manual transmission: InlinePaul. That name refers to my preference for inline engines (I have only had one V engine in my life for a personal vehicle). 

I have been thinking about changing my username on this site. Not sure if they allow it. I saw one site where if you look at a person's profile there is a username history. Anyway, not sure InlinePaul is any better here than TallPaul so, perhaps best leave it alone.


----------



## sabrina

Sabrina is a nickname I got when I was a student…When I registered here I tried Rosina, as Il Barbiere was my favourite opera, but TC replied that was a spam. I tried something else and it did not work either. I was almost close to giving up, when I tried my old nickname Sabrina and it worked. That's it! Now I'm on TC for some time!


----------



## Ukko

TallPaul said:


> I had to vote "Other." Years ago my boss hired a second Paul. It got confusing pretty quick so one day he pointed to me and said, "you are Tall Paul," then pointed to the other Paul and said, "You are Small Paul." I am 6'1". The other Paul was barely 5'. Anyway, I was joining a different form years ago and couldn't think of a username so used TallPaul. I finally came up with a different username that I use on you tube and on a forum for manual transmission: InlinePaul. That name refers to my preference for inline engines (I have only had one V engine in my life for a personal vehicle).
> 
> I have been thinking about changing my username on this site. Not sure if they allow it. I saw one site where if you look at a person's profile there is a username history. Anyway, not sure InlinePaul is any better here than TallPaul so, perhaps best leave it alone.


I think you are right. "InlinePaul" is even less clear referentially than Straight8Paul would be here.


----------



## Rocco

I got my username from my love for cars with manual transmissions. I have the same username on auto forums and really like it, so I didn't feel like making a new one.


----------



## Katie

Just boring old me./K


----------



## ahammel

ClutchDisc said:


> I got my username from my love for cars with manual transmissions. I have the same username on auto forums and really like it, so I didn't feel like making a new one.


Knowing zero about autos, I assumed you hoarded CDs and had invented a clever backronyn.

Mine's my first initial + last name. It'a sometimes mistaken for an Arabic word, though.


----------



## scratchgolf

ahammel said:


> Knowing zero about autos, I assumed you hoarded CDs and had invented a clever backronyn.
> 
> Mine's my first initial + last name. It'a sometimes mistaken for an Arabic word, though.


It is indeed Sidiki.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Well, I chose my username from a favourite book and film.

I studied the book at A-Level and the book (along with Waiting for Godot, though that is beside the point) has stuck with me. The book with it's questions on societies direction, freedom of will - of choice and of course the unique viewpoint you take the story in from makes for a powerful experience once one gets accustomed to the language - Nasdat (or Nadsat - I don't have my copy to hand and it has been a while ) - the name also being Russian slang for teenager if memory serves.

The film opened my ears to the music referenced in the book and more. We watched the film after we read the novel to discuss the differences (such as the complete absence of the last chapter - changing the meaning of the story completely - due to the American printing being used for the film). This was my principal gateway into Classical Music.

Hence the username felt very appropriate to me


----------



## ahammel

But did you know that Anthony Burgess was a composer?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have read that he was writing a musical version of A Clockwork Orange, however that is all I know.

At the time I read it, I wasn't a Classical Music listener nor did I really open up to musicals either so I never thought too follow it up.

To be honest, I never thought about it until you mentioned it. I think it is time to for me to do some research 

Thanks ahammel :tiphat:


----------



## ahammel

Note that I didn't say he was a very good composer 

He also wrote prose versions of Beethoven's 3rd and Mozart's 40th.


----------



## SixFootScowl

AClockworkOrange said:


> Well, I chose my username from a favourite book and film.


Somewhere I heard that they played part of Beethoven's Ninth in that film. Is that true?


----------



## ahammel

TallPaul said:


> Somewhere I heard that they played part of Beethoven's Ninth in that film. Is that true?


They played just about Beethoven's entire corpus at one point or another in that film.

Wendy Carlos's version of the march from the finale of the 9th (played on a Moog synthesizer) is indeed played repeatedly.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

TallPaul said:


> Somewhere I heard that they played part of Beethoven's Ninth in that film. Is that true?


Yes, Ferenc Fricsay's version - the first stereo recording of the piece. In the film it lingers for a second or two on the case showing the DGG label and performers.

From the soundtrack, they use very abridged sections of the second movement and finale.

Excerpts of Elgar's Pomp & Circumstance appear in abridged form too.

The theme from Wendy Carlos is a Synthesised version of the march from Purcell's Music for the funeral of Queen Mary.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

> Note that I didn't say he was a very good composer


I'll brace m'self then :lol:



> He also wrote prose versions of Beethoven's 3rd and Mozart's 40th.


Oh dear...  :lol:


----------



## Cosmos

Mine is for the universe!


----------



## Copperears

I grew tired of the whole hi-fi "golden ears" search for sonic perfection, and so have identified myself as an Ear of the People and For the People. Copper needs frequent polishing and that's all I'll say about that on a family forum. I have no relation to any policing or surveillance entities, though periodically I transmit reports to my Inferiors back home in Arcturus to keep them from growing mightily bored. Amusement is our most precious philosophical and moral guiding force; our gods are silly and random, with a great sense of melodrama. People are only punished for getting too literal about anything. We do not distinguish between reality and fantasy; it is all fantasy, and full of shining unicorns and ponies.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> I had to vote "Other." Years ago my boss hired a second Paul. It got confusing pretty quick so one day he pointed to me and said, "you are Tall Paul," then pointed to the other Paul and said, "You are Small Paul." ....


Well now my vote should be changed to "A character in a play/opera/etc." because I am now Florestan the prisoner in the Fidelio opera. I thought about being Rocco the jailer and he would likely better fit my avitar, but people are much more likely to relate my name to Fidelio when using Florestan. Besides, Florestan is probably the second most important character in that opera. I briely considered the name Opus72LvB but figured that was a bit awkward.

I may have to change my avitar to the picture of Placido Domingo playing Florestan, but for now I need to keep this avitar so people relate the new name. Maybe next year (haha, only a week to wait).


----------



## Rocco

Florestan said:


> Well now my vote should be changed to "A character in a play/opera/etc." because I am now Florestan the prisoner in the Fidelio opera. I thought about being Rocco the jailer and he would likely better fit my avitar, but people are much more likely to relate my name to Fidelio when using Florestan. Besides, Florestan is probably the second most important character in that opera. I briely considered the name Opus72LvB but figured that was a bit awkward.


Well, since you didn't take Rocco, I did.  Thanks for not taking it! I would have to change my vote too...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rocco said:


> Well, since you didn't take Rocco, I did.  Thanks for not taking it! I would have to change my vote too...


 Your avitar, Manfred Jungwirth, is the perfect Rocco (Bernstein Fidelio DVD 1978).


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Mine comes from a remark I heard in university while taking a Shakespeare class: Fortinbras means "Strong Arm".


----------



## eyeman

I'm in the eyecare business...I help people see better, hence my name!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Not too difficult. It is just my name. My avatar is also a photo of me. I was never that imaginative...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Florestan said:


> I had to vote "Other." Years ago my boss hired a second Paul. It got confusing pretty quick so one day he pointed to me and said, "you are Tall Paul," then pointed to the other Paul and said, "You are Small Paul." I am 6'1". The other Paul was barely 5'. Anyway, I was joining a different form years ago and couldn't think of a username so used TallPaul. I finally came up with a different username that I use on you tube and on a forum for manual transmission: InlinePaul. That name refers to my preference for inline engines (I have only had one V engine in my life for a personal vehicle).
> 
> I have been thinking about changing my username on this site. Not sure if they allow it. I saw one site where if you look at a person's profile there is a username history. Anyway, not sure InlinePaul is any better here than TallPaul so, perhaps best leave it alone.


Boo Hoo! I chose mine to hide - I once joined a group that had a 'Tall Paul' and a 'Short Paul' already .... so I became 'Wierd Paul'  
Hence I became a hermit and because my nearest and dearest can't stand classical music I wear headphones a lot of the time


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

My username is MozartEarlySymphonies because I was listening to his earlier symphonies a lot at the time of me creating my account.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Headphone Hermit said:


> Boo Hoo! I chose mine to hide - I once joined a group that had a 'Tall Paul' and a 'Short Paul' already .... so I became 'Wierd Paul'
> Hence I became a hermit and because my nearest and dearest can't stand classical music I wear headphones a lot of the time


My wife generally does not care for music so I usually listen with an earbud.


----------

